# New MARIA CALLAS box set......



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Revitalized Classics said:


> Hi everyone
> I wanted to share a preview of my new remastering - Callas' Traviata from La Scala in 1955.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

